

My co-founder is my boyfriend: How we made it work - ccarnino
https://medium.com/@nikla88/my-co-founder-is-my-boyfriend-how-we-made-it-works-215e23d214d4

======
mathattack
I'm not sure I believe it until I see a successful exit. Did the companies
succeed? Did the relationship succeed? (The latter is a tough one to measure
since marriage isn't for everyone)

These aren't meant to be snarky - Please share if you have more info.

~~~
ccarnino
Our company is still a work in process, but we've got paying customers and 5
on 5 as average review of the product
([http://apps.shopify.com/fanchimp](http://apps.shopify.com/fanchimp)), plus
two seed rounds of funding.

Sentimentally we've been together for 7 years, working as co-founders for
about 5 now. We're happy and we're focused long term.

I hope to have replied to your doubts. ;)

~~~
mathattack
Great on both counts!

~~~
nicolettad
Thanks for the comment, yes we're still working on the startup and you're
right, there aren't any big success with two co-founder in a relation.
Although my friends at AgentPiggy and [http://www.gym-
pact.com/](http://www.gym-pact.com/) are going pretty well.

~~~
thisisthompson
Kevin and Julia Hartz are the two main founders at Eventbrite, currently
valued at $700m and looking towards an IPO. There's an article where Julia
explains how they make it work here: [http://www.businessinsider.com/how-to-
marry-your-cofounder-a...](http://www.businessinsider.com/how-to-marry-your-
cofounder-and-not-kill-your-200-million-startup-or-each-other-in-the-
process-2012-2) .

------
nicolettad
Hi guys! This is my story as entrepreneur and also as co-founder/girlfriend, I
hope you'll appreciate it! ;)

------
felipe_pena
Awesome Nico! Hughs from Chile!

~~~
nicolettad
Thanks Felipe! ;) Take care!

